# Kansas City



## brazzman (Oct 27, 2013)

What are some of the sights to see and places to stay for a 60ish single guy in mid-November? I know about the Harley Davidson Factory tour which I plan to take. Anybody been there? Also interested in the blues and jazz and local history of Kansas City. Are there economical hotels near union station? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2013)

brazzman said:


> What are some of the sights to see and places to stay for a 60ish single guy in mid-November? I know about the Harley Davidson Factory tour which I plan to take. Anybody been there? Also interested in the blues and jazz and local history of Kansas City. Are there economical hotels near union station? Thanks.


I suggest you use a Travel Site like Kayak or Orbitz, Booking.com etc. to check out Hotels, I prefer to use them over "Blind" Sites like Priceline/Hotwire etc. cause you get to see Pics/Locations/Reviews etc. of the Actual Hotels. Union Station itself has a really Nice Train Museum.

Over in the Historic Black Entertainment Center around 14th and Vine is the Jazz Hall of Fame and the Black Baseball League Museum (ie Hall of Fame). They are located in the Same Building for One admission Price1 There are also Blues and Jazz Clubs in the Area and the Original Location of Arthur Bryants Bar-B-Q is also up the Street! Highly Recommended, hop a Cab,, Busses do go there or you can even walk through the "Arts" Diustrict in Daylight, not Recomended at Night!!


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 27, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Over in the Historic Black Entertainment Center around 14th and Vine is the Jazz Hall of Fame and the Black Baseball League Museum (i.e. *Hall of Fame*).


They actually make the point clear in the museum that they should _not_ be considered a hall of fame -- since the Hall of Fame in Cooperstown is just as much a hall of fame for Negro Leagues players as it is for players in the American and National Leagues.


----------



## siberianmo (May 29, 2014)

Chipping in my 2-cents for a city that is one of my favorites in the mid-west:

I think the initial question has been addressed, therefore I will simply concentrate on the city itself with some of the things I have enjoyed.

My travels take me to western Missouri somewhere between 8 and 12 times per year by train - the Missouri River Runner from Kirkwood, MO.

Kansas City downtown is pretty much a change in progress with the old and new side-by-side, all competing for the tourist dollar. There are more than enough places to spend your cash - including some gambling on the riverfront.

From downtown along Main Street, you will easily find a vey nicely done complex for shopping and entertainment called Crown Center; built by and named for Hallmark greeting cards. The mall is a multi-level affair with easy access to all floors with scores of shops, eateries and entertainment venues to capture one's interest. Within Crown Center is a walkway to the Hallmark museum - which for many is a highlight. Definitely something to appreciate. Crown Center also boasts an outdoor ice skating rink which in fall/winter reminds me a bit of Rockefeller Center in NYCity. A stretch, but there is a connection of sorts.

Though an elevated walkway one can access the renovated Union Station which today handles daily Southwest Chief and twice-daily Missouri River Runner trains. Depending on what is on tap in the "yard," one might luck out with perhaps a full consist of Kansas City Southern's Southern Belle. A treat by any other name. Lots to take in within Union Station. Also, if you read my latest trip report on the SW Chief, you may want to check out the impressive bronze plaques and sidewalk bricks in the front of the complex.

Within the immediate area is the World War I museum complex; a most impressive monument and place to reflect on what transpired back then to permit so much to continue on.

From the Crown Center area, proceeding south you will come to Country Club Plaza. For my wife and I, this has always been a special place to visit during the Christmas season as all of the buildings of the multi-block outdoor shopping and entertainment district are outlined in lights. Very well done and worth the while to see.

Getting to and from without a car should not be an issue if one wishes to do the North-South visits. There are trams and buses running regularly with seasonal rubber wheeled trolleys available too.

Eating in KCity for us has always included a trip to the Golden Ox restaurant - prime rib is the specialty. It is located directly in front of what was the stockyards and is across the parking lot from Kemper Arena. Private transportation to this place is recommended. The food and ambiance of the restaurant will please even the more critical amongst us. For the rib and BBQ crowd - you will find plenty of offerings throughout the area.

Kansas City - oh yeah, some crazy little women there and I . . . . dream on, eh?


----------



## Saddleshoes (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Train Fans

I'm going to Kansas City next month via the SWC.

I am asking for suggestions on Hotel/Motels near the train station as well as a suggestion for some KC Barbecue.

Thanks!


----------



## Maglev (Nov 11, 2016)

There's some good information here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57276-kansas-city-sights-sounds-and-rooms/

I hope you have a good trip!


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 11, 2016)

Jack Stack BBQ looks to be very close to the Amtrak station. I've never eaten there but an internet acquaintance says it's very good.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 11, 2016)

ehbowen said:


> Jack Stack BBQ looks to be very close to the Amtrak station. I've never eaten there but an internet acquaintance says it's very good.


I have eaten there, and it's very good.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 11, 2016)

If you're interested in/willing to travel a bit beyond the station/downtown area, Joe's Kansas City BBQ is a great option as well. There are 3 locations in the metro area, all on the Kansas side.


----------



## neroden (Nov 11, 2016)

The BBQs within walking distance of the train station and streetcar line are mostly mediocre (Jack Stack is probably your best bet). There's a really great steakhouse though, 801 Chophouse.

Be sure to take the streetcar, it goes to most of downtown.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Nov 13, 2016)

Jack Stack is indeed very good and highly recommend IMO.

That said, it's been a good 5 years since I've been there so hopefully it's still as good as I remember it.


----------



## KauaiJohn (Nov 13, 2016)

I rather liked Jack Stack.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2016)

If you want "authentic" KC Q head over to the old Black Entertainment District around Vine St. and chow down at the Original "Arthur Bryants" (and then visit the nearby Jazz Hall of Fame and the Negro Leagues Museum/same Building)

Everyone from Presidents to working folks goes there, Best I've had in KC!


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 13, 2016)

The Westin Crown an Starwood property would be the hotel of convenience. There is a walk way above the street to the hotel from the station.


----------



## como (Nov 13, 2016)

Arthur Bryant's is very good. I prefer Gates. Gates has several locations around the city. A sweeter sauce than Arthur Bryant's but both are good. Definitely go to the Negro League Museum, Jazz Hall of Fame and Nelson Atkins Art Gallery.


----------



## doodaa (Oct 23, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Jack Stack BBQ looks to be very close to the Amtrak station. I've never eaten there but an internet acquaintance says it's very good.


Its very good, I went last year on the River Runner from St. Louis, had just under an hour before my return due to late running, but just enough time to get a take away meal and bring it back, sat in business class eating it


----------



## como (Jan 29, 2019)

The previous post contains some great suggestions.  I agree with the BBQ comment.  There are lots of places to go.  Everyone in KC has a favorite, but they are all good.

If you are interested in art, particularly modern and contemporary art, check out three places. The Nelson-Atkins Museum of Art is one of the top art museums in the U.S.  It's a 10 minute walk east of Country Club Plaza and a 10 minute bus ride south from Union Station, and easily worth a morning or afternoon of your time.  The Kemper Museum of Contemporary Art is worth a visit and is two blocks northwest of the Nelson-Atkins Museum.  Finally, the Thomas Hart Benton Home And Studio State Historic Site  is halfway between Union Station and the two museums in the Roanoke section of Kansas City. It contains some of Benton's works, his studio and is another good way to spend a couple hours.

Continuing the art by Amtrak theme, a hour and and a half ride east on the Missouri River Runners will take you Sedalia, MO and the Daum Museum of Contemporary Art.  This is one of the best contemporary art collections in the country (really, honest, straight up, for sure).  It's on the campus of State Fair Community College, about a 10 minute ride from the Amtrak Station.  There is not much else to see in Sedalia, so go during the Missouri State Fair in August, spend some time at the Fair, enjoy a couple hours in the air conditioning at the museum, eat dinner, and take the train back to Kansas City.  Jefferson City is an additional hour east  of Sedalia.  The Jefferson City Amtrak station is part of the Jefferson Landing  State Historic Site and located in the same building as the Elizabeth Rozier Gallery which has rotating exhibits related to Missouri history.  The state capitol building is a few blocks away and the tours of the capitol include the Missouri State Museum and cover history of a statues, murals, and paintings that were commissioned for the building.  The high point of the tours to me, is to the House Lounge  and a chance to see Thomas Hart Benton's "A Social History of the State of Missouri."  Lots of restaurants are nearby, and it's easy to spend an afternoon just at the Jefferson Landing Site and the Capitol.


----------



## dbfrese (Feb 5, 2019)

The top of your list should include a trip to a fantastic museum dedicated to the steamboat Arabia, which was dug up from a farmer's field, along with all of its contents. Check it out at http://1856.com/

It's in downtown KCMO.


----------



## shelzp (Feb 26, 2019)

The Steamboat Arabia museum is easy to get to via light rail that you catch right outside the front entrance of Union Station and is a convenient way to get around downtown.


----------



## Shortline (Jan 30, 2020)

I can’t believe no one yet, has mentioned Pierponts, in Union Station. Easily one of my favorite steak houses in the US, it’s located in a beautiful part of the restored Union Station. When I leave from KC, I usually try to make time for dinner there. It’s a bit pricy, but exceptional quality and service. And the bar menu is a little less pricy, but still has some great beef on it. I also suggest the steamed mussels. Their bar is amazing, and beautiful too. It’s worth stopping in, if only for a drink. Dress tends to be business casual and up.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 30, 2020)

Last year we were in Kansas City with a side trip to Branson and we enjoyed it very much . You arrive at the beautiful Union Station at around 11PM . You walk outside to the left and there is a trolley that will take you into the downtown where most of the hotels are. Our favorite attractions were the National WW1 museum, the Arabia Steam Boat exhibit and the Nelson Atkins Museum of Art. My wife enjoyed the Hallmark Exhibit at the Crown Center and for a most unusual and unique lunch check out Fritz Railroad Restaurant. For lodging we lodged at the Crown Plaza, supposedly on the "executive level" but that ended up being the top THREE floors. We dined at the Bristol Seafood Grill and it was excellent. If you want good food at low prices take the trolley to the City Market. We found Vietnamese and Cajun restaurants there that were really good


----------



## jiml (Mar 30, 2020)

I had no idea Fritz's was still in business. Love that place.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 31, 2020)

jiml said:


> I had no idea Fritz's was still in business. Love that place.


The Fritz Railroad Restaurant locations are still open at the Crown Center Mall and on No. 18th street. Its still a fast food lunch joint where you order cheap eats by phone at your table . When your order is ready its put on a small overhead rail car that travels from the kitchen and lowers your food down to your table. Its quite an experience, especially for families. I realize you know this but for people that have not gone to Fritz, its a fun lunch break for sure. You tube has some videos on it.


----------



## jiml (Apr 1, 2020)

dlagrua said:


> The Fritz Railroad Restaurant locations are still open at the Crown Center Mall and on No. 18th street. Its still a fast food lunch joint where you order cheap eats by phone at your table . When your order is ready its put on a small overhead rail car that travels from the kitchen and lowers your food down to your table. Its quite an experience, especially for families. I realize you know this but for people that have not gone to Fritz, its a fun lunch break for sure. You tube has some videos on it.


Thanks for the update. We used to visit friends who lived in KC when our kids were little and Fritz was always a required meal. Kids are grown, friends retired and moved elsewhere, so our more recent visits have always been to the 'burbs. I had wondered how the restaurant concept would survive in the smartphone generation.


----------



## IndyLions (Apr 6, 2020)

When this whole Covid-19 mess is over - KC is going to be on my short list of places to travel with my wife. The museums listed on this thread - not to mention the food and the fact we can get there on the Southwest Chief make it pretty attractive. We also love traveling to downtown destinations in general.

I’ve travelled for business my whole career, but so often we travelled from suburb to suburb and missed the essence of the city.

KC is also near the top of my list for my next bicycle adventure. The Katy Trail traverses nearly the entire state. I actually had Amtrak tickets purchased for a weeklong bike camping trip in May to cross the state. I was booked on the Cardinal/SWC to KC, was to bike across the Katy trail, then head home on the Lincoln Service/Cardinal from Alton IL.

One of two trips kaboshed by Covid-19. The other was an April business trip to Tampa on the Silver Star and a long weekend at Disney with my wife.


----------



## jiml (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not the only one from AU that was planning a KC trip for baseball this summer. Some have already had to cancel; mine is still pending, but looking less likely as each day passes.


----------

